# 46 Gal. Sanchezi



## piranha nick (Apr 10, 2012)

i was thinking of getting a sanchezi and was woundering what equipment and decor i should get?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Well you need a heater and a filter as the bare minimums. A 200watt heater should be more than enough and as for filtration you have a couple of options such as an HOB (Hang on back) filter. An Aqua Clear 70 or a Penguin 350 will work well. You could also place a small canister on the tank like an Eheim 2213. I prefer canisters because they dont take up as much space and are very quiet, they do tend be more expensive though.

You also need to purchase some substrate. Either sand or gravel. If you want the tank to be more eye appealing then you could get some plants either real or fake.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

depends what type of setup your going for.................. i dont have gravel or sand in most of my tanks... makes maintenance a breeze.


----------



## briannestar (Aug 23, 2012)

in my experience with sanchezis, the more hiding spots you provide them the more outgoing they will be.


----------

